# Dectomax Injections



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (13 February 2011)

My cob has rubbed herself raw this week with feather mites. Her legs are totally clipped out, I've taken her off straw bedding and I've been using pig oil and sulpher - all to no avail. It's been getting worse over the last few weeks and is now causing her distress.

I'm planning to call my vet in the morning and discuss having dectomax injections and I was wondering what other peoples' experiences were? How much do they cost, how effective are they, how long do the results last? I know it is 2 injections about 10 days apart and its not formally licenced for mites. I tried double dosing with ivermectin wormer last year and this helped but I want to try and get this resolved properly as my poor girl is suffering. 

Thanks in advance.........


----------



## MerrySherryRider (13 February 2011)

I've noticed a few cobs, clipped and hairy, have started scratching recently. I had the dectomax injection for one of mine last year after moving to new grazing and the usual methods weren't sufficent. It worked very well. Can't remember the cost as I had vet out for another horse at the time.Will probably use it again if needed this year.


----------



## Black_Horse_White (13 February 2011)

I had exactly the same problem my cob's leg were also clipped out. I didn't put anything on his legs as he wouldn't let me touch them. I had the injection and within a few days he was much better. After a week he let me touch them and he had his second jab on Friday. I cannot praise it enough it is brilliant. His legs are nearly completely healed in the space of 2 weeks & now he even lets me groom them. My horse is on shavings and my vet said once the initial treatment has cleared them up I can have it done once every year with my vaccinations to keep them from coming back. Although he does say they may not return. It cost me about £40 with callout but well worth it. There is a risk of an allergic reaction to it but as you have used the wormer already you will be OK. It really is fab have it done ASAP.


----------



## Luciejjkk (13 February 2011)

Not sure on costs but has been successful when I have used on my horse who has mites to. he has one course (3 injections) yearly and it seems to help keep the mites at bay


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (14 February 2011)

Can't remember cost but my hairy veteran has them regularly and they work brilliantly. Bear in mind he'll need the injection twice, with about 10 days in between, so that's 2 callouts each time, unless you take ned to vets. Only the adults are zapped by the injection. The unharmed eggs hatch out 10 days later and the horse is re-infected. My lad needs a repeat of the 2 jabs about twice a year, sometimes less. But recently I clipped his back legs (worst) out and rubbed Frontline down right to the skin and that's done the trick too. Mites can drop off into the bedding etc which is why they re-appear. Frontline, you have to get the dog strength.


----------



## hayinamanger (14 February 2011)

You can buy Dectomax at an agricultural merchants, a 50ml bottle is about £28.  It is a cattle wormer and off licence for horses, I have used it for years with no ill effects.  The dose is 1ml per 50kg injected into the muscle, ideally the chest.


----------



## K27 (14 February 2011)

I've not tried Dectomax- but i've a hairy little coblet and Deosect has worked very well for him, you can get it over the counter at Scats or online.


----------

